# Maquinaria para hacer pcb



## pablofer78 (May 11, 2009)

hola a todos.
estoy buscando información de maquinas para realizar circuitos impresos, simple y dobles faz con capa antisoldante. por favor si alguno tiene información o conoce alguna maquina para este tipo de tareas voy a agradecer su ayuda.
muchisimas gracias


----------



## josecobis (Jul 16, 2010)

saludos cordiales... este tema parece de poco interes, pero yo tambien estoy interesado en esta maquina para hacer pcb de produccion educativa. no industrial ni comercial.(economica)
gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 16, 2010)

josecobis dijo:


> saludos cordiales... este tema parece de poco interes, pero yo tambien estoy interesado en esta maquina para hacer pcb de produccion educativa. no industrial ni comercial.(economica)
> gracias.


Mira esto, más económico *NO* creo que consigas:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/hacer-pcb-s-serigrafia-18041/


----------

